

How To Be A Successful Entrepreneur - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/06/15/how-to-be-a-successful-entrepreneur/

======
espinchi
About the tip #6, _6\. If you are not educated, find someone who is_ : I would
rather find a partner that has experience in the field, that is, someone that
has tried (successfully or not) to set a startup going off the ground. That
type of experience is, IMO, more valuable than having a partner that studied
in a really good college.

I want to think that investors have the same opinion.

